# 10.0-RC2 failed to initialize ZFS library



## frankpeng (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi, I run into a problem with FreeBSD 10-0-RC2 when I split a ZFS mirror and import it. It is the root file system. But I do not know why ZFS failed after splitting a mirror. Please help. 


```
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 8.61G in 0h8m with 0 errors on Tue Dec 24 20:14:18 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot                                           ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/f0484968-68f0-11e3-8ea7-0008541e5969  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/85114025-6aab-11e3-8553-0008541e5969  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/438980c0-6d00-11e3-b709-0008541e5969  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool offline zroot gptid/438980c0-6d00-11e3-b709-0008541e5969
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices has been taken offline by the administrator.
        Sufficient replicas exist for the pool to continue functioning in a
        degraded state.
action: Online the device using 'zpool online' or replace the device with
        'zpool replace'.
  scan: resilvered 8.61G in 0h8m with 0 errors on Tue Dec 24 20:14:18 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot                                           DEGRADED     0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      DEGRADED     0     0     0
            gptid/f0484968-68f0-11e3-8ea7-0008541e5969  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/85114025-6aab-11e3-8553-0008541e5969  ONLINE       0     0     0
            5352982546634677291                         OFFLINE      0     0     0  was /dev/gptid/438980c0-6d00-11e3-b                              709-0008541e5969

errors: No known data errors
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool split zroot zroot-backup
Unable to split zroot: invalid argument for this pool operation
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool split zroot zroot-backup gptid/85114025-6aab-11e3-8553-0008541e5969
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool import zroot-backup
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool status
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng # df
Filesystem                1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default         69548072 3738400 65809672     5%    /
devfs                             1       1        0   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp                  65809848     176 65809672     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home             65809880     208 65809672     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports            66661992  852320 65809672     1%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src              66918420 1108748 65809672     2%    /usr/src
zroot/var                  66121012  311340 65809672     0%    /var
zroot/var/crash            65809820     148 65809672     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log              65810024     352 65809672     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/tmp              65809824     152 65809672     0%    /var/tmp
zroot-backup/ROOT/default  69547956 3738400 65809556     5%    /
zroot-backup/tmp           65809732     176 65809556     0%    /tmp
zroot-backup/usr/home      65809764     208 65809556     0%    /usr/home
zroot-backup/usr/ports     66661876  852320 65809556     1%    /usr/ports
zroot-backup/usr/src       66918304 1108748 65809556     2%    /usr/src
zroot-backup/var           66120896  311340 65809556     0%    /var
zroot-backup/var/crash     65809704     148 65809556     0%    /var/crash
zroot-backup/var/log       65809908     352 65809556     0%    /var/log
zroot-backup/var/tmp       65809708     152 65809556     0%    /var/tmp
root@ibm2:/home/peng # zpool status zroot-backup
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
root@ibm2:/home/peng # uname -a
FreeBSD ibm2.dc.pccom.ca 10.0-RC2 FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 #4 r259838M: Tue Dec 24 19:13:14 EST 2013     peng@ibm2.dc.pccom.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@ibm2:/home/peng #
```


----------



## spag (Nov 6, 2014)

You did a `zfs import` into a / directory. I think you need to reboot and start over but import it to a folder.

`zpool import -o altroot=/mnt zroot-backup`

I assume when you mount two pools into the same / folders you are getting a problem. Specially if this is a root / folder.


----------

